# Dead rev counter



## fomclo (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a 1989 316i e30 & I cannot get the rev counter to work. I have two sets of clocks & two si boards, both of which have new batteries fitted. No matter which combination I use the result is always the same. NO REV COUNTER OR MPG GUAGE. All the other guages work perfectly including the service indicator lights. When I bought the car first the R/C worked most of the time. It then worked perfectly for about 3 months. Then it stopped alltogether & hasn't worked since. I would really appreciate any help on this one. Thanks.


----------

